# Where do the horns mount on my 65???



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

OK- when I got the car I got lots of stuff in boxes. I get the luxury of putting it back together. Where do you mount the horns? My first thought was the center brace but do not see any holes that would accept the horns. Please help. Thanks in advance. Vern


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

center brace behind grille, horns mount thru one non threaded hole and horns bolt together.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Now that makes sense to me. I will look at that on Wed AM. Thank you.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I will respectfully disagree with the horn placement- here is a pic of my bumper removed before chroming. The are bolted to the bumper support one on each side. This car was all original when I disassembled it. I do believe the horns were moved for 66-67 to the center brace though.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

The GTO resto guide shows them mounted in the center for a 66. I have not found any pics for the 65. For them to be mounted on the inside bumper bracket does make sense. When I pulled the horns out of the box they each had there own screw, washer and nut on them. I was going to lay out my new headlight wire harness and see where the horn connectors are in the harness.
I think you hit it on the head Crusty. Thats two cold ones now.....Thanks


----------

